# Should've stayed out of Joann's today



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm not even sure why I stopped, maybe it was the sign stating they were moving to a bigger location. It might be a good thing if the move, Currently, I can walk there it's just a few blocks, they are moving across town :-(

I found a few things I would LOVE to have, but I was good and didn't get anything. One item was the Twist and Turn Bargello quilt book, Amazon.com: Twist and Turn Bargello Quilts (9781564779434): Eileen Wright: Books it was a bit pricey(in store) for my taste! There was another star book, but the title didn't stick with me. I also fell in love with the Purple Persian block of the month. Sew pretty! I cant get Joann site to load or I would post a link to that as well.

Thanks for listening to me ramble!
G'night,
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That bargello book looks really good, and is a bit of a price. I love looking at the books and wish to try lots of them. This having to earn an income keeps getting in my sewing time's way.

Rats!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You have more willpower than me Heidi. I always have to buy something---I use the excuse "I have to use this coupon before it expires!".


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Tinker it's been so long since I've had money to buy from Joanns, they have stopped sending my coupons :-(

I was wrong on the name of the BOM it's Persian Plum! Quilt Block of the Month- Persian Plum Setting KitÂ : quilt block of the monthÂ : quilting fabric & kitsÂ : fabricÂ : Â Shop | Joann.com It really is so pretty.

This was one of the books I looked at. The quilt on the front was really the only one I liked in the book.

I liked the color in this book but was not impressed with the patterns for the mostpart.

Of course I can't find he book I almost bought lol. I thought I found it, but the author was female and I thought the one I had was a guy. Oh well,
Have a good night/day!
Heidi


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Our JoAnns did the same thing. They combined two smaller stores into a bigger one, calling it a super store. I find the newer store, which is across town also, almost intimidating. The things that were easy to find in the smaller stores is not so easy to locate in the newer bigger store. 
Watch your store near you as the time gets nearer to the closing they will put things on sale at a major discount rather than move them to the new store. 

Elaine


----------

